# Clutch mods



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Is there any mods for the clutch for better feel or any spring deletes so it's more faster engaging and stronger feel ? If I don't rev up to like 1.5 or 2 k Rpms it's lil shaky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Stainless steel clutch line and heavier rated pressure plate, which means may as well just replace the rest of the parts (clutch disc, flywheel, and throwout bearing/slave cyl unit) at the same time. Beyond that I can't really point to particular options b/c I don't know that 1.4L TSI at all unless it has the same 02Q trans as the 2.0T TSI...


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

I believe it has a MQ250


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> I believe it has a MQ250
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, not familiar with the trans and aftermarket parts available for it. I can just give you general advice; that if you want a firmer pedal feel and sportier engagement, etc. then you what would help with that would be a stainless steel clutch line, a uprated pressure plate, and also a different clutch disc could help depending on material of the disc face.

At this rate you'd just be looking at replacing everything related to a clutch job since you'd be doing half of it anyway so it's a lot of money/time to spend just to get a sportier drive. Most of the time people do those sort of mods if their stock clutch setup can't handle power from a tuned car.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Aside from the items mentioned in the previous post, there is one thing that comes to mind although I'm not sure it's made for your model. ECSTuning makes a widened bleeder valve for the 02M/02Q transmissions, and maybe for yours, that allows greater flow from line to slave cylinder. It changes the clutch feel a tad, nothing drastic. That's the only thing that comes to mind that is cheap and quick.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

That's exactly why im looking at stuff like this . Stock clutch is only good for stock power and unitronic it will holds from 5 to 20 k miles that's about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> That's exactly why im looking at stuff like this . Stock clutch is only good for stock power and unitronic it will holds from 5 to 20 k miles that's about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, well you only mentioned looking for a better feel you didn't mention you were afraid it was going to start slipping from a tune's power. In that case then, yes, you're gonna want to replace all the components I've mentioned (slave cyl/throwout bearing can be stock, but aside from that you want upgraded clutch disc, pressure plate, possibly flywheel too). I'm not familiar with the kits available for your trans but assuming there are similar offerings as there are on the 02M/02Q then have you decided on whether you want a single-mass or dual-mass flywheel? That would change your options for the other components quite a bit.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> Ah, well you only mentioned looking for a better feel you didn't mention you were afraid it was going to start slipping from a tune's power. In that case then, yes, you're gonna want to replace all the components I've mentioned (slave cyl/throwout bearing can be stock, but aside from that you want upgraded clutch disc, pressure plate, possibly flywheel too). I'm not familiar with the kits available for your trans but assuming there are similar offerings as there are on the 02M/02Q then have you decided on whether you want a single-mass or dual-mass flywheel? That would change your options for the other components quite a bit.


Okay I really need to get into MTs because I've heard of all this components but don't know the difference lol engine I know but trans total noob imma research more about it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I explained what all this stuff is to someone recently and discussed some options at length (different model car/trans though), but the explanations should help you nonetheless, let me see if I can dig it up and copy-paste. Save you some time searching and save me some time re-typing.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Here, there is pretty good info in this thread (mostly the latter half of it). I don't remember if I explained what these parts actually do or if I just explained the difference options available to this guy with pros and cons, etc. So that being said... if you have any questions about the parts themselves, like how they work or what they do, or whatever else, just ask...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8747154-Metallic-whine


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks man gtg work so I'll ttyl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

